# FFAs, are you into seeing a normal sized man ballooning up?



## Yor (Jan 24, 2020)

So would you date a normal sized guy like me who willingly wants to become big and fat, and help fatten him up? Or do you want your SO to be fat to begin with?

And are there more men like me on this board?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 24, 2020)

I prefer my men to be fat to begin with, but I have witnessed a couple of normal sized men balloon over time and I have to say I enjoyed it!


----------



## alk27alk27 (Feb 6, 2020)

Yor said:


> So would you date a normal sized guy like me who willingly wants to become big and fat, and help fatten him up? Or do you want your SO to be fat to begin with?
> 
> And are there more men like me on this board?


I’m kinda into the idea of personally gaining but I think in this question I’d rather be the encourager and get a skinny girl chubby.


----------



## ReefCheif (Feb 17, 2020)

I am a formerly skinny FA/Feeder. I love fattening up women and over the years I randomly have gained which I had mixed feelings about. However I realized about 6 months ago that I would like to gain purposefully after I gained about 50 pounds. So the last few months I’ve been stuffing my face every day and going to bed completely stuffed every night. I recently got over 200 pounds and I’d love some encouragement from a female feeder or FA. I want to get up to 250 by my birthday (May 19). As of today I’m 205


----------



## PiggiesLove (Feb 26, 2020)

I'd prefer a guy to be fat already. I don't mind an average sized guy gaining but it isn't usually what I go for. I just like guys with plenty of chub, BHMs or SSBHMs, both are good.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Nov 2, 2020)

Off the topic slightly - but wanted to chime in with......When my wife and I were dating I was big into lifting weights I went through a stage where I lifted real heavy and I became pretty bulky & muscular with a slight little belly. My GF said she thought I should lean up and cut up more....even though she never told me her true feelings in the past. Fast forward many years we have been married and I grew a big Gut and don't lift nearly as often...like almost never these days. She not only can't get enough of touching my big ole gut sticking out in front of me but her hand always slides upon my shirt and makes it to my moobs with gently soft squeezes that get faster before she pulls her hand out. Not only does she see very into my size and gain but she feeds me as if to get me even bigger (Not sure if it is my crazy thought process) but I could swear she is trying to make my Gut even bigger.

So I guess things change.....but it may also be that she has been a good wife and fattened top her husband.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 6, 2020)

A short hard nah. I like them fat, not potentially fat


----------



## Mel KM (Dec 6, 2020)

For me, the short answer is yes. Although I prefer a fat boy to start with, and keep making him bigger


----------



## Ffancy (Dec 11, 2020)

A guy has to have at least enough softness to tell me he likes indulging himself to catch my eye. Skinny but with a soft little belly is big enough for me to pay attention, although bigger is good too.


----------



## queenarona (Dec 13, 2020)

For me, I honestly loved the fact that my hubby was thinner when we first started dating and gained weight throughout our relationship. I was insanely attracted to him at various weights but I do love how he teases me with the fact that he didn't work out as much after we started dating because he knew I liked bigger guys. It's fun watching someone grow, either getting thicker and tighter or wider and flabbier.


----------



## Yor (Dec 18, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> A guy has to have at least enough softness to tell me he likes indulging himself to catch my eye. Skinny but with a soft little belly is big enough for me to pay attention, although bigger is good too.


I have a bit of a belly and love handles.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 18, 2020)

Man, I have no business here, apparently.


----------



## DWilliams1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Mel KM said:


> For me, the short answer is yes. Although I prefer a fat boy to start with, and keep making him bigger ❤❤❤



So much this (from a guy's perspective about women). I do not discriminate against any shape or size in a relationship, as for me, it has to start with a meaningful connection. But that being said, I do love a woman who is large, or at least chubby to begin with, who loves her own size, and enjoys getting even bigger still.

It's quite a rush for me too, personally, knowing that I am already fat to begin with...and deliberately getting even BIGGER through the joy of indulgence.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 18, 2020)

I thought I should just say, here I am just a normal sized guy, as my photo documents, ready to gain, given encouragement.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Dec 6, 2022)

When you watch the expansion process do you take notice of the order of what softened first? What expansion rates occurred on what parts?
Take SSBHM for example. His midriff is the main growth area. His rib cage looks like very little, and pectorals softened. I recon his hips and legs were lightly affected. 
Magnificent abdomen there.


----------



## Anomaly (Dec 7, 2022)

For me, no. The lowest size I find attractive is difficult to define because it's dependent on height, and as long as someone isn't really tall or really short, I have no preference in that respect, it's probably around 250 pounds and up. If someone is that size or close to it and wants to get fatter, I'm potentially OK to run with that as long as it's not a very distant goal that includes mobility issues and the guy is prepared to seek medical support.
The other issue with someone who isn't fat from the start is that you don't know 'how' he is going to get fat. Some people put on visceral fat in the 'hard belly and non-fat body elsewhere' look and others put on subcutaneous fat and get fat and squishy everywhere. Most people seem to have a preference for one or the other.


----------

